# An Anniversary...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, it was just a year ago - almost to the hour - when I left work "not feeling so well". And our lives changed forever. Eric called that afternoon, not expecting me to answer, and appeared at the door within 20 minutes - - - flowers in hand and a bear-hug that I will never forget. He told me he was gonna post *THIS* on Outbackers (actually, he _asked_ me first) 'cuz "everyone needed to know". I believe my response was to roll my eyes and tell him not to expect much response. Man, was I wrong!!! You guys blew us away!

What a year it's been! Doctors and tests and meds. (and then more meds.). Questions and learning, symptoms and flares, drug interactions and tears. Life changes and ... more questions. Through it all, our Outbacker family has been ever present. We thank you, from the bottom of our hearts, for being _IN_ our hearts. From the many phone calls and eMails of support and "just to brighten your day"; to PMs from those of you who have been through some _really_ tough stuff and somehow have just KNOWN when I needed to hear from you. From Doug, Shannon. Tawnya & Rick who were waiting in the Tetons for us - a trip which, more than once, served as a sparkling Brass Ring waiting on just the other side of the next test or procedure ("I have to get thru this to get to Wyoming!"); to Eric - the consummate OutbackerMan - who has not only ALWAYS made himself available for whatever we might need help with, even when it wasn't the most convenient for him, but who has also become a very, very dear friend. TDFFJOHN pointed out to Eric (in that thread above), that it's a special friend who doesn't mind if a friend-in-need calls at 3am. Well - Eric not only wouldn't "mind", but would be truly hurt if ever we needed anything and didn't call - - - no matter what the time! Yes, I've said this to his face (and will again) but we want you ALL to know that amongst all the really neat people here on Outbackers.com, Eric *IS* of a truly special kind. It's our honor to call him a neighbor and friend. All Outbackers should be so blessed.

As for the rest of you. I would expect you all probably just go on with your own daily routines - unaware of just how important a connection you do provide from your respective kitchens or living rooms or offices. ("Who? Me? I don't even know who this "Wolfie" person is!") Unaware that, collectively, your very existence has served - sooooooo many times in the last year - to connect us to a world outside of our own. Wolfwood *is* a great place to be - and I am truly thankful to have this haven - but with the myriad of new stuff to be learned, decisions to be made & balanced, adjustments to be juggled, and new stresses to managed, it would be OH-SO-EASY for us to hunker down, pull the blankets over our heads, focus on all those details, probably get pretty negative, and lose focus that there even _is _an "outside world". There have been some pretty dark days when it was actually really good therapy to turn on the lap-top and log in! And I thank you all for being here!!

So - here's to the future - whatever it may bring, where ever it may take us - and to whatever challenges it may toss our way!!! Life IS NOT about waiting for the storm to pass - it IS about learning to dance in the rain!

That was a long way around - but - THANK YOU!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Judi,

We're all with you online and are happy that Eric can provide even greater assistance in person. After all, dodging fireworks is a great way to stay distracted right?!?!











wolfwood said:


> ...
> Life IS NOT about waiting for the storm to pass - it IS about learning to dance in the rain!
> ...


Ok, good thought, but perhaps you should be mentally preparing to dance in the snow now...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gosh, a year????

You know we're here for you, Jud.

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

So - here's to the future - whatever it may bring, where ever it may take us - and to whatever challenges it may toss our way!!! Life IS NOT about waiting for the storm to pass - it IS about learning to dance in the rain!

Nicely Put!

I Hope the next year brings less rain though.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Judi -

I know its only been a short period of time since we have met, but, I really have enjoyed - from the heart (no pun intended) - what you have contributed to this group. When I browse the posts and come upon your entries, I really enjoy your input! It was only recently that I learned about your situation and was taken back. Life brings with us many surprises and it is too short to let things bring us down! So use that energy and keep on contributing to the pack!









Donna and I look forward to meeting you all at the rally! (If I ever get back on my feet again)









Rick


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Judi

Big hug from north of the border. Counting the days when we can meet in person again.

All the very best my friend

Thor


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We'll Sweetie it has been a hell of a year hasn't it! It was great to see you guys last weekend and thank you so much for sharing a very special day. I know with the size of your 2 hearts combined that you can and will pull through whatever is thrown at you, and if not you have friends!!!
So enough of the past and lets get planning, parks to see, pictures to take, mudslides to drink and new friends to meet!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Wow, it was just a year ago - almost to the hour - when I left work "not feeling so well". And our lives changed forever. Eric called that afternoon, not expecting me to answer, and appeared at the door within 20 minutes - - - flowers in hand and a bear-hug that I will never forget. He told me he was gonna post *THIS* on Outbackers (actually, he _asked_ me first) 'cuz "everyone needed to know". I believe my response was to roll my eyes and tell him not to expect much response. Man, was I wrong!!! You guys blew us away!
> 
> What a year it's been! Doctors and tests and meds. (and then more meds.). Questions and learning, symptoms and flares, drug interactions and tears. Life changes and ... more questions. Through it all, our Outbacker family has been ever present. We thank you, from the bottom of our hearts, for being _IN_ our hearts. From the many phone calls and eMails of support and "just to brighten your day"; to PMs from those of you who have been through some _really_ tough stuff and somehow have just KNOWN when I needed to hear from you. From Doug, Shannon. Tawnya & Rick who were waiting in the Tetons for us - a trip which, more than once, served as a sparkling Brass Ring waiting on just the other side of the next test or procedure ("I have to get thru this to get to Wyoming!"); to Eric - the consummate OutbackerMan - who has not only ALWAYS made himself available for whatever we might need help with, even when it wasn't the most convenient for him, but who has also become a very, very dear friend. TDFFJOHN pointed out to Eric (in that thread above), that it's a special friend who doesn't mind if a friend-in-need calls at 3am. Well - Eric not only wouldn't "mind", but would be truly hurt if ever we needed anything and didn't call - - - no matter what the time! Yes, I've said this to his face (and will again) but we want you ALL to know that amongst all the really neat people here on Outbackers.com, Eric *IS* of a truly special kind. It's our honor to call him a neighbor and friend. All Outbackers should be so blessed.
> 
> ...


I know who Wolfie is!!!









I also know who Judi is! Although we have never met in person I do know
that she is a very strong, courageous, kind, and determined person!

All good thoughts from MaeJae heading your way!







<<<< see shunshine and goodness!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Yanno, after meeting you two this summer it was very apparent you will never be on this roller coaster ride alone. Oh wait, THAT was apparent when only the 2 of you knew about the MonSter, but after you shared with the rest of us, then it REALLY became apparent you'll never be alone








In addition with so many paws (28), tails (6) and bird to keep watch over you, you REALLY do have lots of love and protection to boot!
You are an amazing woman my friend. I wanna be just like you when I grow up


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

*WOW!*


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Funny, we feel so blessed to know both of you! You have touched our lives in such a way that we thank you too! It's hard to describe to "outsiders", people who really don't know what camping really is about. It's a family, we support each other and even though we've only known you a short time we feel like the connection has been a lifetime. You are an inspiration, you have shown us all that even in dark times, a smile or a post from Wolfie is a wonderful thing. I've said it a million times and I'll say it again, we bought far more than a camper when we got our outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So glad to hear things are getting better.

Friends from afar for sure. Someday I hope our paths cross, you two seems like great people.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, while so many of us know you only online (I know, I know....just around the corner!) your depth of humanity speaks loudly. 
For me, well, being able to share this about you, even a little bit, is a huge privelege.
Bob


----------

